# Husqvarna string trimmer w/ detachable shaft



## ngyuen (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a Husqvarna trimmer that accepts attachments. The one I am looking at is: http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/trimmers/128ld/ . The pole chainsaw accessory caught my eye. If you own one or have used one and could let me know what you think I would like to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## Tcaps (May 9, 2020)

ngyuen said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a Husqvarna trimmer that accepts attachments. The one I am looking at is: String Trimmers & Weed Wackers, Cordless Gas & Battery . The pole chainsaw accessory caught my eye. If you own one or have used one and could let me know what you think I would like to hear it. Thanks.


I have this trimmer and it died on me after 2 years. First problem was where the attachment point is between the base and head. If I hit something thick while trimming the attachment end will spin from the torque created when the string wraps around whatever I hit. The hand clamp and push button lock will not hold the head tight. Even when I tighten it with channel locks. This happens often. Just ordered a replacement for that. 
Second problem occurred when I was using the tiller attachment. I was tilling and keeping a decent load on the motor. Not super easy pressure but not too much either. I had been much more rough on the tiller many times before. The engine popped and bogged down and it's had far less power ever since. 
Now it has low compression so I'm going to change out the cylinder head and piston. 
I was going to get a new, more powerful weed eater but that's looking like around $400. Cylinder head and piston is $35 so I'll try that first. 
If you're just cutting weeds and using the saw attachment you'll probably be good. I also was not using non ethanol gas which I will now be doing.


----------



## krakendo123 (May 8, 2020)

what options can you suggest?


----------



## KiraJW (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi guys, I recently moved into a new house and I have a lawn that needs maintenance, so I'm looking for a good lawn mower that will not cost as much as an airplane wing and will last a long time. Any suggestions? To update my post, I want to say that I found several models of lawn mowers and a weed trimmer that is a good tool for lawn and garden maintenance. Anyway, I would like you to take a look at this buying guide https://homendgarden.com/best-cordless-string-trimmer/ and share your opinion on this issue. I think that the weed trimmer is a great thing that helps to take care of the lawn and makes it perfect as in the picture, and what do you say?


----------



## Echosaw11 (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a echo gas powered weedeater and I want to buy a pole saw attachment for it but I need to know if the pole saw attachment will work with the echo weedeater or if I should just buy a separate pole saw instead with engine and everything separate from the weedeater


----------

